# Carlton Complex Fire



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

These plumes of smoke are about an hour and 20 min. from here in Oroville WA. I took these photos this evening. I have a home in Malott, WA and I am so worried! All of my belongings are there. This fire is moving fast! I've also heard that the chiliwist is on fire that is just above us on the mountain! Please keep everyone in your prayers. The town of Pateros is gone, and it's headed for brewster. Multiple homes and busineses have been lost.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I will keep you in my thoughts. It's bad over here everywhere. I do know that the National Guard has been sent to the Carlton complex. We even have a wildfire on the coast right outside of Salem, which is unheard of even if it's still small.

http://thinkprogress.org/climate/2014/07/17/3461159/state-of-emergency-wildfires-grow/


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

goathiker said:


> I will keep you in my thoughts. It's bad over here everywhere. I do know that the National Guard has been sent to the Carlton complex. We even have a wildfire on the coast right outside of Salem, which is unheard of even if it's still small.
> 
> http://thinkprogress.org/climate/2014/07/17/3461159/state-of-emergency-wildfires-grow/


thank you, will keep you all in my thoughts as well. This is heart breaking. I'm sitting here listening to the local radio station trying to give updates. It's amazing how fast these fires can move. I pray that all these fires in the PNW will get some relief from the wether.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Keeping you in my thoughts. Keep safe


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How awful. Will pray for you.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Praying for lots of rain with no wind. And for the firefighters to gain control over the fire immediately!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

thank you everyone! I was following lastnight on social media, from what I've heard the fire spread like crazy, and may have burnt in the area of my place. I don't know for sure yet.


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

That is such a sick, sick, helpless feeling. I've been through a fire that burned down my home and I would never wish for anybody to have that experience.
I hope and pray that your place is still okay.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Just spoke with family, phone lines to the house were busy, but I found them at another relatives place. They had to leave around 12 lastnight. The fire came through there but the house did not burn. thank goodness!! I am so relieved! Reports say 35 homes have been lost. I feel so terrible for those who have lost everything.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

well I finally got to go to my place, you can see how close it got! I was standing on the porch of the house. We lost a few bikes, tools, and some tires. Thank goodness that was all. There are so many of our neighbors that lost everything.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Wow, that is lucky, so glad you have a place to return to!


----------



## Deschutes Dawn (Sep 24, 2013)

That is exactly what happened to a friend of mine in Wasco OR. There was a tremendous wheat field fire that burned through her place and burned down her stallion barn and all the fences and outbuildings. It burned right up to the back of her house. She raises high quality endurance Arabian horses-4th generation arab ranch. The mare and foal barn and another big barn where other stallions are thankfully weren't affected. A couple of the stallions were checked for smoke inhalation and some chickens were lost but no other injuries. Her place looks like a war zone.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh my gosh, how scary! It's smoky way over here in Montana, I can only imagine how bad it is at the source. ..


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Yes it is very scary! and yesterday we had thunder storms with hurricane like winds. There are trees down everywhere here at the place up north. We are on clean up today! I bet the goaties where scared yesterday. The weather has been so crazy.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Deschutes Dawn said:


> That is exactly what happened to a friend of mine in Wasco OR. There was a tremendous wheat field fire that burned through her place and burned down her stallion barn and all the fences and outbuildings. It burned right up to the back of her house. She raises high quality endurance Arabian horses-4th generation arab ranch. The mare and foal barn and another big barn where other stallions are thankfully weren't affected. A couple of the stallions were checked for smoke inhalation and some chickens were lost but no other injuries. Her place looks like a war zone.


These fires are everywhere! I've been watching the news closely. I feel so bad for the people who have lost so much.


----------

